# Proud new owner!



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Picked up a White/Grey SE with Nav/RSE today. Traded in the Passat, and got this for the wifey. So far so good! Plans are to modify gently:

1) Tint the front windows
2) De Badge
3) Add Weathertech floor liners
4) LockPick for the MyGig Nav unit
5) Add 19" Wheels from Dodge Journey R/T with 225/55/19
6) Possibly add subwoofe
7) Add SEL Center Console

Pic this weekend!


----------



## VWHERO (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats!! Nice mod list :thumbup:


----------



## Zipp_n (Mar 15, 2007)

We too made the move from a Passat wagon to the Routan and love the room. 

Thumbs up!:thumbup:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Zipp_n said:


> We too made the move from a Passat wagon to the Routan and love the room.
> 
> Thumbs up!:thumbup:


 Yup, me too. Love the Routan!


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Awesome! So far so good, I love this thing. Already did window tint, converted the Low Beams to HIDs, and orderd the fog light kit. As soon as the fog light kit shows up, I will install and take some pics. 

Also, on the hunt for those 19s


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Added the fogs today, and so some pics: 









Ordered Fogs:


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

How hard is it to add fogs? I'd love to add them to our S.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Not very dificult... you need to pop off the factory covers, bolt in the new fogs, then spend some time routing the harness... overall, about 2-3 hour job, taking your time.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

TCM GLX said:


> Not very dificult... you need to pop off the factory covers, bolt in the new fogs, then spend some time routing the harness... overall, about 2-3 hour job, taking your time.


Thanks, I'd like to add them to my S, might have to look into doing it.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Got the journey wheels in, ordered up tires too, 245/50/19


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

teaser pics.... Journey 19" 5 spokes, with Pirelli 245/50/19


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Those Journey wheels look very nice on the Routan
What are their specs? (width/offset)


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

19x7.5, 40mm offset


----------



## darin45 (Feb 23, 2000)

:thumbup:

.....now dump that thing like the Caravan u saw!!!!


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Wow, nice ride Tony! We just got an Acadia; tried to get the wife into the Routan, but it wasn't happening. 

Did you happen to get my the other day?


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

badboyripper said:


> Wow, nice ride Tony! We just got an Acadia; tried to get the wife into the Routan, but it wasn't happening.
> 
> Did you happen to get my the other day?


 Your what??? No? :screwy:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Fresh clean pics:


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks great!! I have a couple of questions: 

1) Did you buy the wheels new or refurbished? if refurbished, from where? I'm looking to pick up a set as well. 

2) What tint % is the front windows?


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

1) Bought the wheels on ebay, used. Super hard to find. I have been looking for about a month ( i knew the van was coming). I found one guy that had one, sent him a message, an d he had three, so we struck a deal on the three (about 100 a piece). Then I quickly found a fourth. 

2) Medium (sorry, I do not remember the tint percentage)


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Looks good dude. If you do the HIDs you may have to put a capaciter across the leads as he flicker like crazy on the Routan. I ran hids for about 6 months but took them off.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Thanks! 
Already did the HIDS, no flickering at all. They light up just fine.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

TCM GLX said:


> Your what??? No? :screwy:


 I had sent you a PM the other day regarding the HID's. I finally got around to switching the ballast's and they bulb is still that "off" color, so it's the bulb that is bad.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

badboyripper said:


> I had sent you a PM the other day regarding the HID's. I finally got around to switching the ballast's and they bulb is still that "off" color, so it's the bulb that is bad.


 Email me [email protected]


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info and did you pull the center caps from your original wheels or get some new ones from the dealer?


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Took the OEM ones off..... I had to slightly modify them to get them to fit, shaved off about 1mm to get them in.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Love that clean white Routan! Looks great!

In 2006, one of my wife's coworkers was retiring, moving to California, and offered to sell us his 2001 Mercedes SLK320. Well since it was my wife's dream car, I sold my black 2000 VW Eurovan MV on eBay and opted to keep her very low mileage 2004 Passat GLX as my daily driver. I've been very happy with the Passat but at times I definitely miss the utility of a van.

A couple of weeks ago I was in San Francisco on business and rented a Dodge Grand Caravan SXT which seemed to be pretty comparable to the VW Routan SE. Both have the 3.8 V6. I've seen the Routan at the VW dealer when I've been there for service and always thought it was a pretty nice looking minivan but I never drove one. I drove the Dodge I rented which is pretty similiar and was very impressed with it. A very comfortable and functional package. I was pretty sold and have started looking around for a clean Routan SE. :thumbup:


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!!

I should have gone with my instincts and ordered a white Routan!! Wife didn't want white though as she figured it would always look dirty through the winter and would be hard to keep clean! :banghead:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Thanks.... 3k miles so far and loving it!


----------

